# Shagbark Hickory Nuts In Shell



## jrexroth (Jan 3, 2013)

We have about 20 pounds of organically grown shagbark hickory nuts harvested so far this year for sale. They have been hulled and floated in water to pick out the obviously bad ones, and dried thoroughly so they are ready to be shelled and eaten. Will have more hickory nuts soon as the season progresses, as well as black walnuts hulled and in the shell for sale soon if there is any interest. Nuts are $3 a pound plus shipping. Will work out the cheapest shipping once I have an address to send to. We are in Limerick, PA. Reply here or PM me if interested


----------



## jrexroth (Jan 3, 2013)

Since I had some questions PM'd today, I wanted to add that these nuts should be fine to plant to grow trees from what I have read, although I have not done so myself (we have way too many trees already!), also they are good for adding for charcoal grilling or smoking to add hickory flavor. Still have plenty available.


----------



## jrexroth (Jan 3, 2013)

Just sold the last of these for the year, thanks.


----------

